

Eli Pariser: Beware online "filter bubbles" (TED talk) - cubicle67
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8ofWFx525s&feature=channel_video_title

======
wslh
I was thinking about this for a long time. There are few discovery initiatives
and many "retweets" of the same information. Probably collaborative
filtering/recommendation engines tries to give you a recommendation with a
high match probability (I know there are research in other directions, but the
industry wants to sell stuff based on recommendation so the industry is a
heavy weight).

Intuitively I've seen this as a Atractive Fixed Point (
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fixed_point_(mathematics)#Attra...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fixed_point_\(mathematics\)#Attractive_fixed_points)
) where applying filters to filters finishes in a fixed point.

